# In Pursuit of Soul



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Check this out! A little film about indy resorts.

Everybody is so wrapped up in if you can go faster, but nobody asks if you should.



https://tgrtv.tetongravity.com/apps/2645/108739/162037/32816199


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I had seen some trailers for this but hadn’t remembered to watch. I’m glad you posted this; it was definitely worth the time.
Sometimes the old vinyl store really is just a bit better.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Love it! I've had an Indy Pass the last couple years and have ridden several of those places (if you ever have the chance, can't recommend Lost Trail highly enough) . Ridden plenty of big resorts, but the mom and pop spots are more my pace. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Love it! I've had an Indy Pass the last couple years and have ridden several of those places (if you ever have the chance, can't recommend Lost Trail highly enough) . Ridden plenty of big resorts, but the mom and pop spots are more my pace.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I had an Epic pass and a pass to the local mom and pop spot the last few years. This year I did away with the Epic pass. See ya Vail, I'm all-in on mom and pop these days.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I had an Epic pass and a pass to the local mom and pop spot the last few years. This year I did away with the Epic pass. See ya Vail, I'm all-in on mom and pop these days.


Last year (maybe the year before?) they had a big sale on the Indy Pass in I think February. Missed the preseason same this year, so holding out for it this year until Lost Trail gets dumped on during days that work for me to get over there. Hoping I can get the deal, but great bang for the buck even at full price. I don't recall the being much in the way of Colorado hills on there though.

Also going to Juneau in February, and Eaglecrest is on there, so guess I'm buying it again now that I think about it. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wish Baker was still a soulful indie shred....only a rare day when there are < 50 souls...love dropping an entire run and not seeing anyone.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Last year (maybe the year before?) they had a big sale on the Indy Pass in I think February. Missed the preseason same this year, so holding out for it this year until Lost Trail gets dumped on during days that work for me to get over there. Hoping I can get the deal, but great bang for the buck even at full price. I don't recall the being much in the way of Colorado hills on there though.
> 
> Also going to Juneau in February, and Eaglecrest is on there, so guess I'm buying it again now that I think about it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I'd definitely rock an Indy pass if I was having a traveling season. Colorado is sadly under-represented. Thankfully, many of our local mom and pop hills offer a few free days at most of the other independent resorts. I'm lucky my home mountain offers the most bonus days I've ever seen on a pass. They even include a couple of Ikon resorts somehow.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I'd definitely rock an Indy pass if I was having a traveling season. Colorado is sadly under-represented. Thankfully, many of our local mom and pop hills offer a few free days at most of the other independent resorts. I'm lucky my home mountain offers the most bonus days I've ever seen on a pass. They even include a couple of Ikon resorts somehow.


Hopefully this means that we can hang when I'm up there!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Hopefully this means that we can hang when I'm up there!


I'm into it!


----------

